# New Week, New Game - Desert Island Discs



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

My rules - You are allowed an ipod with 5 tracks on it, 3 women ( or men ) one for cooking, one for 'lovin' and one for laughing. And one book.

( For the pedants amongst you, you can assume there is an ipod charger and docking station on the island :wink: )

*Songs*

1. New Kid In Town - The Eagles
2. Hey Jude - The Beatles.
3. Going Underground - The Jam
4. Mr Bojangles - Sammy Davis Jr
5. Diamond On The Soles Of Her Shoes - Paul Simon

*Girl Fridays*

1. Nigella Lawson 
2. Melissa Theuriau 
3. Kathy Burke

*Reading*

To kill a mockingbird - never read it - this would be an ideal chance.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

*Songs*

1. Layla - Eric Clapton
2. Fascinating Rhythm - Bassomatic
3. Unbelievable - EMF
4. Who wants to live forever - Queen
5. Rappres Delight - Sugar Hill Gang

*Girl Fridays*

1. Carmen Electra
2. Nigella Lawson
3. Catherine Tate

*Reading*

Anything by Tom Clancy


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

*Songs *

1. Wholly Humble Heart - Martin Stephenson
2. No Love - Joan Armatrading
3. Baby, Baby, Baby - The Vibrators
4. Hotel California - The Eagles
5. Resurrection Shuffle - Ashton, Gardner, ****
6. Child in Time - Deep Purple
7. Mama Don't - JJ Cale 
8. Scooby Snacks - Fun Lovin Criminals
9. Blue Moon Revisited - Cowboy Junkies
10. Gallows Pole (the unledded version) - Page/Plant

So, who's counting?

*Girl Fridays*

1. Rachel Stevens.
2. Courtney Cox (in a "long hair" phase).
3. Jimmy Carr in drag.

*Reading *

Johnathan Bach (all of them - they're only small books!)


----------



## camp freddie (Oct 2, 2005)

*SONGS*
Roberta Flack. First time ever i saw your face
Nancy Sinatra. Bang Bang
Coldplay.Clocks
Elton John. Your song
Rolling Stones. Paint it black

*Girl Fridays*
Kylie
Selma hyak(sp?)
Rachael Allen.

*Book*
George Macdonald Fraser.Flashman


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Girl Friday - Jennifer Aniston

Who needs music or a book?

:lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Is this a video iPod?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> *Girl Fridays*
> 
> 1. Carmen Electra
> 2. Nigella Lawson
> 3. Catherine Tate


Is everyone sure they have their cooking, lovin and laughing ladies in the right order? ;-)


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

clived said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > *Girl Fridays*
> ...


You get all sorts on this site don't you?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Songs

1. Telegraph Road - Dire Straits
2. Innuendo - Queen
3. Us and Them - Pink Floyd
4. Dawn Lament - The Swans (Photographs and Letters Album)
5. Welcome to my little Island - Mike & the Mechanics

Girl Fridays

1. Sophie Marceau
2. Sandra Bullock
3. Suzanna Reid

Reading

McCarthy's Bar - Pete McCarthy


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

*Top 10 Songs*
1. Long Hot Summer - The Style Council
2. Cigarettes & Alcohol - Oasis
3. Too Young To Die - Jamiroquai
4. Loose Fit - Happy Mondays
5. Dr. Robert - The Beatles
6. Stir It Up - Bob Marley & The Wailers
7. When The Sun Goes Down - Arctic Monkeys
8. Anarchy For The UK - Sex Pistols
9. White Lines - Grandmaster Flash & Melle Mel
10. The Bottle - Gil Scott Heron

*Girl Fridays*
1. Anne-Sophie Pic 
2. Linda Evangelista
3. Julie Walters

*Reading*
Oxford English Dictionary - Unabridged Version


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

loic said:


> *Reading*
> Oxford English Dictionary - Unabridged Version


I tried reading that once, but REALLY struggled to follow the plot.

Good ending though, with the Zombies at the Zoo. Zooming around. :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

*Top 5 Songs*

1. Supper's Ready - Genesis
2. Tea For One - Led Zeppelin
3. Robinson Crusoe - Art of Noise
4. Don't Fear The Reaper (live) - Blue Oyster Cult
5. Two Gymnopedies - Satie

*Girl Fridays*

1. Nigella Lawson
2. The wife :wink: 
3. Sorry, can't think of a woman who I find really funny

*Reading*

The World According To Clarkson - Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

1. Because the night.... Patti Smith
2. A Forest..... The Cure
3. Babylons Burning..... The Ruts
4. Gangsters..... The Special A.K.A.
5. Furniture Music..... Bill Nelson's Red Noise
6. Waiting for a girl like you..... Foreigner
7. She's in Parties..... Bauhaus
8. Stockholm Syndrome..... Muse
9. Babooshka..... Kate Bush
10. Arabian nights.... Siouxi and the Banshees

1. my wife, Sue [smiley=iloveyou.gif] 
2. my wife, Sue [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
3. my wife, Sue [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

1. New Dawn Fades - Joy Division
2. Aneurysm - Nirvana
3. Dissolved Girl - Massive Attack
4. She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult
5. Only Shallow - My Bloody Valentine

1. The Missus
2. Nathalie Casey
3. Jan Ravens


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

vagman said:


> 1. my wife, Sue [smiley=iloveyou.gif]
> 2. my wife, Sue [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 3. my wife, Sue [smiley=chef.gif]


She was in the room with you wasn't she :wink: :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

jbell said:


> 2. Fascinating Rhythm - Bassomatic


_'.....Devastating!'_

Brilliant dance song, their album 'set the controls for the heart of the bass (from which the single fascinating rhythm was lifted) is excellent too :wink: 
Produced by William orbit who also produced Madonna.

Almost the start of another week, my selection:

Ipod songs:

The Doors - Riders on the storm
Iggy Pop/The Stooges - Penetration
Deee-Lite - Power Of Love
Talking Heads - Crosseyed and painless
The Beloved - Ease the pressure
Blondie - Rip Her To shreds
Roxy Music - Both Ends Burning
Bomb The Bass - Winter In July
Happy Mondays - Step On

Girl Fridays

My Wife!
Deborah Harry
Chrissy Reidy

Book

Neither here nor there - Bill Bryson


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Some good choices - I see the top 5 crept up to Top 10.

*iPod Songs* (no ranking)

1. Pachelbels - 'Canon' perfomed my Academy of St Martins in the Field - _Soars_
2. Happy Mondays - 'Hallelujah' _Bops_
3. Iggy Pop - 'I'm Bored' _Sneers_
4. Frank Sinatra - ' A Man Alone' _Reflects_
5. Rage Against the Machine - ' Killing in the name of' _Rants_
6. Pink Floyd 'Comfortably Numb'- _Flows_
7. Tom Waits, 'Ol. 55' - _Soaks_
8. Brett Dennen - 'Ain't No Reason' (current fave) _Rises_
9. Indigo Girls and Michael Stipe - 'Kid Fears' _Touches_
10. Mary Chapin Carpenter - 'Girls Like Me' _Remembers_

Madonna 'Power of Goodbye', Black Sabbath 'Snow Blind; Nina Simone 'Mr Bojangles'; Bonnie Rait 'I cant make you love me', Love's 'Alone Or'; DBowies 'Laughing Gnome', RHCP 'Could have lied' all close contenders...

*Girl Fridays*
1. Dorothy Parker
2. Natalie Portman
3. Mrs Beeton

*Book.*
I presume we get the Bible, so i'd check out the Koran - see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

PaulS said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Fascinating Rhythm - Bassomatic
> ...


Indeed, it is one of the most played Albums in my iPod.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


I used to annoy my neighbours with that and 'Keep on Moving' in the early 90s. Should dig them out again. :idea: :twisted:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

garyc said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS said:
> ...


You should never have put them away


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

jbell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Fascinating Rhythm Soul Odyssey remix 8) :

http://www.sendspace.com/file/tvsir6

Presumably you have some of William Orbits Albums? Strange Cargo series is great, my favourite it Strange Cargo 3, it's a quality listen :wink:



garyc said:


> iPod Songs (no ranking)
> 
> 1. Pachelbels - 'Canon' perfomed my Academy of St Martins in the Field - Soars
> 2. Happy Mondays - 'Hallelujah' Bops
> ...


 8)

I shall set Winmx to search out some of those overnight 

Gary - have you got the Raw Power remix CD?



> People kept asking me - musicians, kids i would see, have you ever thought about remixing raw power? Everything is still in the red, it's a very violent mix, the proof is in the pudding


He did a great job :wink:

It sounds clearer, compared to the original LP mix, almost more refined, yet it still kicks very hard. I Love it!

Picked up some great CDs whilst I was in Holland recently, 
Iggy - Double danger (2cd set live 11/73 Baltimore & Academy of music NYC 31/12/73) Head on (outakes, radio broadcasts '72/'73) stooges 1st LP (double CD + alternate versions) Raw power & new values (remixes)

Doors 1st lp (extra tracks)

Talking heads - the name of the band is talking heads (double live cd 77-81) & speaking in tongues

Pink floyd 1st LP piper at the gates of dawn

and 1st 2 Roxy CDs - Roxy & for your pleasure. 8)

And a superb live Blondie Bootleg set - Looks good in Blue, Thank God It's Blondie & Blondie - Sharp Objects. All live recordings -76 - 79 during Blondies punk period. 8) 8) 
_Punk Camp funtime_ 8) :lol:

Been to a few 'bootleg Blondie' gigs recently (cover band) they are a right laarf :wink: :lol:

Am looking forward to seeing Deborah Harry and the real Blondie throughout July in the UK and Holland


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Not heard the Iggy and Stooges Raw Power remix. Not always a fan of remix of classics but I will check it out. I love original Gimme Danger.

Could have done an Iggy top 10 alone. Although he has had some patchy stuff, I love him and what he stands for. Met him once in 1979 - really nice guy.

Iggy top 10 (no order)

1. Gimme some skin
2. I gotta right
3. Raw Power
4. Gimme Danger
5. I'm bored
6. Dum Dum Boys
7. I felt the Luxury of you (his best track in years)
8. The Passenger
9. I wanna be your dog.
10. Lust for Life


----------

